# "posar" (es>ca)



## Tretze

Hola,

Haig de traduir la següent frase del castellà al català:

"Poso mis pies en la orilla de la isla"

El meu problema és amb "posar": la intenció és fer la traducció amb una sola paraula, evitant "poso suaument".

La millor opció que he trobat és "reposo", deixant la frase així:
"Reposo els meus peus a la riba de l'illa."

El problema és que "reposar" té connotació de "descansar".

“Posar” ve del llatí “pausare”. 

Algú sap com ho puc traduir?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## RIU

Hola Tretze, 

No veig pas que "poso" en castellà impliqui que ho faci suaument. No em trencaría el cap i diria: _Poso els meus peus..._


----------



## Tretze

RIU said:


> Hola Tretze,
> 
> No veig pas que "poso" en castellà impliqui que ho faci suaument. No em trencaría el cap i diria: _Poso els meus peus..._


 

Hola i gràcies per la rapidesa,

Segons la RAE "posar" es "poner suavemente". El que busco és aconseguir aquest toc entre pompós i antiquat que té la frase.

Si fes la traducció inversa de "Poso els meus peus ..." sortiria "Pongo mis pies", i es perdria part de la gràcia de la frase.

Gràcies per la proposta.


----------



## RIU

Recolzo, acaricio, llisco...


----------



## freeride.rafa

Ostres, potser recolzo, com diu RIU, no?


----------



## betulina

Potser, per sonar una mica "pompós i antiquat", pots dir _plaçar_, tot i que no té cap matís de fer res suaument.


----------



## Elessar

Si li vols donar el matís de suavitat pots dir _*allotjar*, *acomodar *els peus.._. però si tradueixes "posar" amb l'adverbi o "posar" a seques tampoc no passa res. A vegades traduint pequem d'interpretació o afegim massa creació pròpia.


----------



## Casagon

Apoyo mi pies creo que capta lo que quieres traducir. Posar (cas) i posar (Cat) no són el mateix.


----------



## huts

També es poden fer descansar els peus, potser...


----------



## Tretze

Gràcies, al final he optat per "reposo", tot i que no m'acaba de convèncer del tot.
Gràcies a tots.


----------



## replicante7

¿assento els meus peus?


----------



## ampurdan

Potser: "Deixo reposar els meus peus...".


----------

